# can i send photos from yahoo mail?



## Saharika (May 6, 2005)

*i have some photos in my yahoo photos 
can i send those photos to the photos of another yahoo account with out manually saving and uploading in my next account.

By the is yahoo changing is interface,yesterday there were some login problem?

and where is that birthday and zip code info in yahoo mail.
Can i never see it now .It says not displayed for security reasons .

will be grateful for answers.
thanks
saha
but i have found no much answers for yahoo than gmail here .Any way lets see...*


----------



## vimalonline (May 6, 2005)

Saharika said:
			
		

> *i have some photos in my yahoo photos
> can i send those photos to the photos of another yahoo account with out manually saving and uploading in my next account.
> 
> By the is yahoo changing is interface,yesterday there were some login problem?
> ...



hi 
there is no provision for doing such a thing in yahoo photos...

den, yahoo has changed its login screen style in the last month itselff...

u cant see and edit the birthday since there is no need to change it often..

with rgds,
vimal


----------



## anurag_online (May 6, 2005)

You can see the Zip Postal Code and can also change it. do as follows.

1)Login to your yahoo account
2)You will see account info link near the sign out link on the top of the page. click on that.
3) re-enter you password to goto account information panel.
4) IN Address/Contact Information you will see an edit tab. click on it.
5) you can change the pin code or say zip code there.

Lets see if i can solve your yahoo photo concerning prob. I will add it later on if i find any solutions.

Regards...
Anurag


----------



## Saharika (May 7, 2005)

vimalonline said:
			
		

> Saharika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drgrudge (May 7, 2005)

Hmm... i think u can share ur pictures with other with Yahoo pictures album thing itself, u have an option to share ur photo with others...


----------



## Saharika (May 7, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Hmm... i think u can share ur pictures with other with Yahoo pictures album thing itself, u have an option to share ur photo with others...


i think u didnt got the ? 
i know it can be shared.
but i mean sending all the photos uploaded in my yahoo photos to next account with out saving and uploading in next account.
got it now.

By the way can i be directly send to cds ?
may be i will see help myself 
if any body has any idea please answer it 
thanks
saha


----------



## vignesh (May 7, 2005)

Why don`t you sign up to yahoo 360 and you can share photos there.Or create or use your exiting account in yahoo photos.


----------



## Saharika (May 7, 2005)

vignesh said:
			
		

> Why don`t you sign up to yahoo 360 and you can share photos there.Or create or use your exiting account in yahoo photos.


what do u mean?
creating and sharing is in that standarised yahoo as well.
sending photos directly to another account (uploaded there)facality is missing...


----------

